# MaraX - Brew Leaver Button - Not Returning to correct Position



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello All,

Today I used the machine to make a coffee, shotand steam. All went well.

Then I tried to make another shot, and no water came out.

I saw that the Button that makes contact with the brew leaver was not out.

Pulled it out manually with a knife; tried the machine again and got steam through the group head.

Turned off the machine, turned on - now I had dual flashing lights.

Turned off the machine, reseated the water tank and confirmed no blockeges.

Turned on the machine, but this time with the button moved out. The boiler started to fill, attempt to pour a shot and water came via the drip tray and would not stop.

Not sure how this occured from myself making a shot.






Any ideas on how best to fix?


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

What's that noise ... is the question I'd be asking. Mine sounds nowt like that!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Washing machine, d'oh!!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

There just a push button. On the back kf that is a switch. Try a bit of grease on the actual push in button to see if its just sticking.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

You can also adjuat how far it sticks out with the two nuts.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

These are weird side effects to the button remaining depressed.

Have you allowed the machine to cool and then tried it again?


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi All,

Thanks for the prompt responses, I've done a little video response as it might be easier to see.

Do we think somehow the switch has moved? I thought it was extended further out before; but I don't seem to have a photo of that before the issue!






Now the the three lights flashing, according to the manual indicate the boiler filling phase has exceeded the maxium time; but how could this be true when the machine is just turned on.

The coffee I made before my girlfriend did a video of me; was sending it to a close friend showing him new setup. This is not intended for mass auidances, but if you think it would help I could upload to youtube unlisted and share..


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

earth-spark said:


> Do we think somehow the switch has moved? I thought it was extended further out before; but I don't seem to have a photo of that before the issue!


 Something is wrong with the switch. 😞 It should spring out, like shown below. Not sure if it's easily fixed, but if you are comfortable with taking the case off, maybe have a look inside to see if there is anything obvious you can try to fix? Otherwise you will probably need a new one. I would imagine the other problems are likely to go away when you sort this.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I personally wouldn't advise taking the case off.

Contact the retailer you purchased it from.


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

> 30 minutes ago, Doram said:
> 
> Something is wrong with the switch. 😞 It should spring out, like shown below. Not sure if it's easily fixed, but if you are comfortable with taking the case off, maybe have a look inside to see if there is anything obvious you can try to fix? Otherwise you will probably need a new one. I would imagine the other problems are likely to go away when you sort this.


 Thought I responded!

Thank you - I will open the machine up on Friday evening / Saturday, looks pretty straight forward to open


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I personally wouldn't advise taking the case off.
> 
> Contact the retailer you purchased it from.


 Okay, good point - will call them tomorrow


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

earth-spark said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 1. Then I tried to make another shot, and no water came out.
> 
> ...


 1. Pump actuation button behind the brew lever cam is sticky

2. Was the lever still up?

3. Button stuck in, pump runs and shed water through expansion valve into drip tray...doesn't matter what you do with lever.



earth-spark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 4. Now the the three lights flashing, according to the manual indicate the boiler filling phase has exceeded the maxium time; but how could this be true when the machine is just turned on.


 4. Machine is coded not to run the pump if the brew lever is left up (hence pump actuation button pressed in). If your button is stuck on, you won't get the pump to run until it comes out and goes back in. It's part of the protection routines, if the lever is left up.

Pump button is either misaligned through the panel, or faulty....


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> 1. Pump actuation button behind the brew lever cam is sticky
> 
> 2. Was the lever still up?
> 
> ...


 Agree pretty sure that it is faulty; I've been trying to loosen any componets inside the button with WD40 today; see video attached that I sent to the suplier during conversations.

End verdirect was if this does not work, then the switch needs replacing; all of this and coffee beans just arrived 

Latest video of the button:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a spring inside, it looks as if the spring has broken. Possibly half the spring working, evidenced by flicking out when you fully compressed it.

You should be able to feel the spring tension as soon as you press on the end / roller

They are slightly adjustable by manipulating the two knurled nuts on the threaded barrel. But the spring is stuck or partially broken on yours.


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

To confirm, I received a replacement switch and installed it a few hours ago, and now I'm back online - might of been a little late for coffee but never mind - oine happy person!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## mart242 (Jan 12, 2021)

skylark said:


> What's that noise ... is the question I'd be asking. Mine sounds nowt like that!


 That's the turbo compressor option. Way higher steam output. 😎


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

earth-spark said:


> To confirm, I received a replacement switch and installed it a few hours ago, and now I'm back online - might of been a little late for coffee but never mind - oine happy person!


 Great stuff. Was it easy to install? Who gave the service of sending the replacement switch? I assume you are happy with them?


----------



## earth-spark (Jan 7, 2021)

Doram said:


> Great stuff. Was it easy to install? Who gave the service of sending the replacement switch? I assume you are happy with them?


 I would say it was easy, only difficult element was the connections to the microswitch were tight, so one of the plastic covers came off when pulling it, and had to use a tiny screw driver to remove the connect as it was clamped down.

This was from https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ - the first option was to RMA the device; but I did not keep the box as I live in one of the smallest flats known to man and the fact I wanted my espresso fix asap.

Attached some photos that I took


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done....


----------

